# roxul vs denim insulation



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

looking to use Roxul on next project . does not seem to be stocked near me .but both lowes and HD carry denim .has any one used both of these products and give me a review .


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

JFM constr said:


> looking to use Roxul on next project . does not seem to be stocked near me .but both lowes and HD carry denim .has any one used both of these products and give me a review .


Cellulose not available?


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

i will be using batts


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Why?


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

Recently attended a seminar on moisture control on commercial buildings but there was a lot of residential stuff also and the presenter, who's an expert in the field and really had a lot of good information, was saying that Roxul was a good product in that it repels water and mold won't grow on it. The below is from Roxul's website;

_Water-Repellent:

ROXUL insulation repels water. As a result, even after exposure to water, ROXUL dries out quickly and won't slump in the wall cavity like that of many conventional batt insulation products, nor does it affect the R-value that ROXUL provides.
Equally important, ROXUL is an inert productand therefore does not contribute to mold or fungal growth, meaning a safer indoor environment for you and your family._


----------



## w00dpecker (Jan 22, 2015)

Roxul is pretty awesome to work with, no/very little itch, i think it cuts easier than fiberglass, no weird smells. Never worked with denim, but here its much more expensive than fiberglass and rock wool even, making it not really an option. Menards sells an off brand rock wool that's ok, but definitely prefer roxul brand over it


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Lowes sells Roxul here - you should be able to get it there.

Roxul is THE choice if you expect moisture.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Roxul is sold everywhere here...I don't like how crumbly it is.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

aint crumbly unless your pulling on it. Are you using the Safe and sound, or the insulating batts? 

You also cut it with a serrated bread knife. I have an old ginsu knife I got on TV to cut it, and it works great.


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

The bags that get handled too much seem to be crumbly... Fresh bags are nice and firm. I use bread knife to cut the batts. 

I think it itches worse than fiberglass. I suit up in Tyvek to install it.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

madmax718 said:


> aint crumbly unless your pulling on it. Are you using the Safe and sound, or the insulating batts?
> 
> You also cut it with a serrated bread knife. I have an old ginsu knife I got on TV to cut it, and it works great.


With fiberglass you could rip out every bat in the house and place them all back in without a scrap on the floor. The second an electrician or plumber tries to work around roxul you get a crumbly mess on your hands.


----------

